# Herptek vs Rhino Vivs



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Well as the title says, I'm debating on which vivs to go for;

I will at first be purchasing 8 - 4' x 2' vivs.

Advantages/Features I like of Herptek;

Practically the same as Vision Vivs, Big, Strong, Thick, Strong Glass, Pre-moulded ventilation and light fittings.

Disadvantages;

Expensive @ £330 a pop. 
Come in a creamy white colour, Black-Pearl is hard to get.

Advantages/Features I like of Rhino's;

Strong, Well Built, Sturdy, Sood Size, Drop-Down Doors, 1 or 2 Door Option, Built To Order, Pre-fitted door locks, Room for heatmat's underneath. Choice of glass or perspex. Almost £100 cheaper than equivalent herptek.

Disadvantages;

No pre-installed grooves/fittings for lighting etc.
Expensive delivery.



Well that's all I can think of at the moment, Does anybody have any experiences with both/either? any hints or tips?


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

i have seen both first hand and love the rhino's, i will hopefully replace all of my vivs with these sometime next year but i picked up on the same cons as you, expensive delivery and no fittings etc, you can however use AHS heaters or reptile radiators etc and heat mats fit snugly onto the bottom, if they are going in a warm room this may be sufficiant heating for you? as for the herpteks, they look cheap imo. Rhino's get my vote, why dont you try and get a few people in on a bulk buy, might save you a few quid? id be interested if it isnt too soon...


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm actually making an order of 8 Rhino's next week after a bit more research and contacting owners of Rhino Vivs!


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

Well you should get quite a discount on that number anyway, the single doors look better imo...


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeh, been given a 12% discount, still expensive but better quality and a damn sight cheaper than Herptek's!

8 x 4' models with single door option!


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

I have both and am in the process of changing all my adult vivs to Rhino's, IMHO they are better than herpteks as I dont like the lip at the front and it makes cleaning awkward I also find the moulded light spots to intrusive in the vivs and you have to cover half the mesh or you cant get the right humidity. With Rhinos I found you need to add 2-3 70mm sofit vents to get the humidity right but this takes minutes with a hole saw in a drill.


----------



## ingy83 (Sep 25, 2007)

Has anyone got the web adress for these rhino vivs


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

Rhinovivs


----------



## ingy83 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks Royal boa just ordered two six footers via email.Been lookin for a company that manufacture those types of vivs for months.Thanks again:no1:


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

lol, not a problem, they seem to be very high quality and the single doors are in my opinion quite attractive, i hope to oreder a stack or two of my own next year, just got a new rack for now:smile: 

Edit: just out of interest, how are you planning to heat them?.. Heatmat/AHS/reptile radiator or are they going in a heated room? would love to here some feedback with how you get on with them.


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

love these too - more info on heating/temps and any disadvantages..


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I've also ordered enough equipment for 8 vivs! 8 mat-stats and 8 mats etc.

I'll let you all know how I get on!


----------

